# PVA glue safe or not??????



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Right so i've got a heap load of pva in the house i was thinking of making some type of hide/decoration for my leos viv. Could i use ordinary pva glue from a crafts shop??


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

foam and grout is probably safer ,durable, and easier to clean


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

A regular customer of mine uses PVA to seal/waterproof the inside of his vivs and has been doing so for around 2 years with no problems to his reptiles.

I think it's ok so long as you leave it long enough to dry and for all the fumes to escape.

This isn't guaranteed advice, just letting you know from his experience that he's never had a problem with it.

Good luck,
Volly


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

i doubt theres a glue made safer than regular ol pva, id trust it around snakes more than any other and iv tried loads of them.

rgds
ed


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

pva is perfectly safe. only realy problem with it, is if it get wets is can become soft and slightly tacky. even the waterproof stuff overtime


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Cheers for the advice guys! 
I'll have a go at making something, was thinking of using those plain old plastic tubs the chinese takeaway normally comes in covering it with glue then spreading sand all over it.
I was going to get some polystyrene and grout for my tropical viv and use it to make a waterfall feature or something along those lines


----------

